# Deadlifts - Lower Back pain



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

When doing deadlifts, I always get lower back pain after finishing the set, I'm fine but as soon as I put the weight down I can hardly move my back & normally lean on an incline bench & bend my back backwards.

After 30 seconds or so I'm fine until afte the next set.

I get it after doing a 40kg warm up set right up to when I do 90kg for a working set.

Any ideas what it could be?

Its right at the bottom of my spine & I always get it, same with bent over rows.

Could it just be the bending over with weights as I'm not very flexible?

Dont want to stop doing them but I dont want to carry on if they could cause my any lasting harm.

I do stiff legged dead lifts like this 




Do they work the back as he is sayng on the video that it is good for core & hamstrings :confused1:

Cheers

james


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i reckon you are

rounding your back and shoulders when lifting/lowering

try

getting shoulder blades back with head straight ahead

nice and deep sitting into the lift

a nice smooth movement without slouching over the bar, before you begin again


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try using more legs too.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Try using more legs too.


good advice.

i was always told deadlift starts with shoulders back, push with legs, pull with back

in that order


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

but obviously so fluidly you dont see the transition


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, using more legs will force him to use better form, almost always this is a form issue if no pre-existing injury is present.

My knees are stiff and kind of injured, my form sucks as I am forced to use more back, but my back is stronger than my legs, but I am working on that at the moment.

He would really need to have someone look at his form.

I usually tear some skin on the shins.....lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

j.m. said:


> When doing deadlifts, I always get lower back pain after finishing the set, I'm fine but as soon as I put the weight down I can hardly move my back & normally lean on an incline bench & bend my back backwards.
> 
> After 30 seconds or so I'm fine until afte the next set.
> 
> ...


That video shows absolutely shocking form for SLDL. If you're doing them anything like that, it's no wonder you're in pain.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

j.m. said:


> When doing deadlifts, I always get lower back pain after finishing the set, I'm fine but as soon as I put the weight down I can hardly move my back & normally lean on an incline bench & bend my back backwards.
> 
> After 30 seconds or so I'm fine until afte the next set.
> 
> ...


Man you need to find some new YouTube idols or something. Every one of the vids you've used to copy form has been rubbish.

Try this: 




Better form with a good weight for reps. Why copy form from some kid lifting 40kg?

Don't round your back. Keep it flat.

Push your bum out as you move down, and have a slight knee bend.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

get your self a weight belt


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

flexwright said:


> get your self a weight belt


Seriously? How will that help him if his form is rubbish?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

thought it may help support the lower back to help him correct his form, he would also have to lower the weight to correct his form too


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd go to a doctor about that, man. Sounds like it could possibly be related to soemthing more serious than poor form. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

TH&S said:


> Every one of the vids you've used to copy form has been rubbish.
> 
> Try this:


I enjoyed that vid, but its debatable if thats actually a SLDL or a RDL IMO.

I agree with the slight bend in the knee but once the knee is bent it should remain in a fixed position.

Maybe I'm splitting hairs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I get a slight bend in my knees too.

Alternating from SLDL to good mornings is not a bad idea either.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> I enjoyed that vid, but its debatable if thats actually a SLDL or a RDL IMO.
> 
> I agree with the slight bend in the knee but once the knee is bent it should remain in a fixed position.
> 
> Maybe I'm splitting hairs


I'll be 100% honest... I've always assumed SLDL and RDL to be the same exercise :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is RDL?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

romanian deadlift


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Inggasson said:


> romanian deadlift


OK, heee heee..........Thanks


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I will give it a go more like that video when I next train back.

I used to do it like the video in the OP because I got told that was good form at my old gym so just carried on doing it.

James


----------



## patata (Nov 16, 2007)

as everybody else was saying sounds like your using just your back to lift the weight its all about the legs when starting the lift


----------

